# Roundcube SOAP Error



## shadowcast (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

mir fiel gerade auf, dass ich im Roundcube unter Einstellungen -> Konto einen "SOAP Error - Not found" erhalte.
Bei der Installation damals ging ich nach dem Perfekt Setup ISPConfig auf Wheezy vor.

Roundcube nach dem hier:
Using RoundCube Webmail With ISPConfig 3 On Debian Wheezy (Apache2) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Was ich auch jetzt gerade durchging.

Roundcube habe ich inzwischen auf 1.0.1 aktualisiert. Hier scheint es eine main.inc.php nicht mehr zu geben. Stattdessen fand ich einige Dinge wie die Plugins in der config.inc.php.
Hier habe ich dann die letzten Variablen bezüglich SOAP eingefügt:

```
$config['identity_limit'] = false;
$config['remote_soap_user'] = 'roundcube';
$config['remote_soap_pass'] = 'MEINPASSWORT';
$config['soap_url'] = 'https://MEINISPCONFIG/remote/';
```
Ich habe es in der config.inc.php alleine versucht wie im Codeblock, und auch mit aktiver main.inc.php jedoch hier die Variablen angepasst als $rcmail_config...
Da musste ich einfach main.old.php in main.inc.php umbenennen. Dazwischen habe ich auch den Apache2 neu gestartet, obwohl dies eigentlich sein hätte müssen.
Als User habe ich den Remote angelegten user aus ISPConfig.

Alles bisher ohne Erfolg.

LG


----------



## Till (23. Juni 2014)

Frag am Besten mal beim Entwickler des Plugins nach (github oder howtoforge.com), der hilft da immer sehr nett nd schnell weiter. Ich weiß nicht ob das Plugin schon mit Roundcube 1.0 funktioniert, habe es bislang nur mit den 0.9x Versionen eingesetzt.


----------



## shadowcast (23. Juni 2014)

Danke Till.

Wahnsinn wie aktiv und geduldig du hier bist.

RESPEKT!!!


----------



## robotto7831a (24. Juni 2014)

Aktuelle Roudcube Version läuft auf Wheezy mit ISPConfig super. 

In deiner URL fehlt die Port Angabe oder läuft dein ISPConfig nicht unter 8080?


----------



## shadowcast (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

mein ISPConfig ist rein mit einer Subdomain erreichbar:
z.B. https://ispconfig.meinedomain.de

Bist du einer Anleitung gefolgt? Wenn ja welcher?

LG


----------



## florian030 (24. Juni 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert das mit roundcube 1 ohne Probleme. Die passende config ist plugins/ispconfig3_account/config/config.inc.php

Da steht dann

```
<?php
$rcmail_config['identity_limit'] = false;
$rcmail_config['remote_soap_user'] = 'roundcube-user';
$rcmail_config['remote_soap_pass'] = 'password';
$rcmail_config['soap_url'] = 'https://server:8080/remote/';
?>
```


----------



## shadowcast (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bist du dir sicher, dass du in der config.inc.php die Variablen $rcmail_config verwendest?
Alle andere sind nämlich nur $config.

Wobei ich das aber auch versucht hätte???

LG


----------



## florian030 (24. Juni 2014)

Absolut sicher. Das war cut&paste. Die Variablen sind bei mir auch nur dort definiert.


----------



## shadowcast (24. Juni 2014)

Leute ihr seit Götter.

Klappt. DANKE...
Ich war direkt im roundcube/config/config.inc.php nicht in dem Plugin config.inc.php

Und hier war lediglich die falsche SOAP URL drin.


----------



## serior (18. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe den Thread zufällig gefunden und wollte nach den einzelnen Schritten für ein Roundcube update von 0.95 zu 1.0.* fragen.
Ich bin ein Anfänger und habe gerade die Installation von ispconfig+roundcube 0.95 abgeschlossen.
Würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Serior


----------



## vikozo (18. Dez. 2014)

Roundcube Installation werde ich noch zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr machen. Hoffe es ist nicht zu kompliziert wenn die zwei Installationen in verschiedenen Virtuellen Servern sind.


----------



## neurex (22. Jan. 2015)

Ich greife diesen Thread einfach mal für mein Problem auf.
Bislang (vielleicht bis 3.0.5p2) funktionierte die Roundcubeanbindung problemlos. Aktuell bin ich auf Patchlevel 5 und wurde darauf hingewiesen das Roundcube nun nicht mehr über SOAP connecten kann (SOAP error: no connect to host - oder so ähnlich). Erster Gedanke war, php-soap ist nicht mehr installiert, ist es aber. Richtige Daten sind auch in der config.inc.php eingetragen, haben sich ja auch nicht geändert.

Ich steh echt etwas auf dem Schlach bei dem Problem, hab auch irgendwie nicht so wirklich einen Ansatzpunkt wo ich suchen sollte...


----------



## planet_fox (10. Feb. 2015)

Hab den selben Fehler. hast du roundcube als fastcgi laufen und eigenes Web ?


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2015)

Möglicherweise liegt es an den ssl cipher suites.


----------



## planet_fox (10. Feb. 2015)

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, wird geprüft  .


----------



## planet_fox (10. Feb. 2015)

hab ssl abgeschaltet, bei der Passwort Änderung Seite kommt kein Fehler mehr. Beim Rest immer ncoh Soap aber das roundcube web ist auch via ssl gesichert wer aber wohl egal ?


----------



## neurex (11. Feb. 2015)

Phu, bin ich ja froh das nicht nur ich mich dabei zu dumm anstelle. Also es läuft bei mir zwar als fast_cgi eigener vhost, aber auch mod_php oder ähnliches würden das Problem nicht beheben, denn es hat ja schonmal funktioniert damit und das einzige was geändert wurde war - mehr oder minder - die Version von ISPConfig.
Mein erster Ansatz war ja das an der API etwas geändert wurde wodurch ne Abfrage nicht klappt aber da kenn ich mich leider zu wenig dafür aus...


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2015)

Hast Du vielleicht was an den ssl ciphers Deines servers geändert, z.B. wegen des poodle angriffs? Es kann sein dass php sich nicht mer per https (und soap nutzt auch den internen ssl:// stream) verbinden kann wenn die ciphers geändert wurden.


----------



## neurex (13. Feb. 2015)

Zitat von Till:


> Hast Du vielleicht was an den ssl ciphers Deines servers geändert, z.B. wegen des poodle angriffs? Es kann sein dass php sich nicht mer per https (und soap nutzt auch den internen ssl:// stream) verbinden kann wenn die ciphers geändert wurden.


Also wenn der ISPConfig Installer nichts geändert hat, oder über openSUSE's zypper update keine Änderung diesbezüglich reinkam dann nein.
Wobei mich es wundern würde. Ich habe gestern einen Server neu aufgesetzt und der hat das gleiche Problem...


----------



## Till (13. Feb. 2015)

Editier mal die ispconfig.vhost datei des apache und kommentier die Zeile:

SSLProtocol All -SSLv2 -SSLv3

aus. Dann starte mal apache neu und teste, ob es geht.


----------



## neurex (14. Feb. 2015)

Zitat von Till:


> Editier mal die ispconfig.vhost datei des apache und kommentier die Zeile:
> 
> SSLProtocol All -SSLv2 -SSLv3
> 
> aus. Dann starte mal apache neu und teste, ob es geht.


Leider gleiches Symptom. Immernoch ein "Could not connect to host"


----------



## florian030 (14. Feb. 2015)

Das kann z.B. auch an der DNS-Auflösung, der Firewall oder den soap-Einstellungen in der jeweiligen php.ini liegen.


----------

